# One Time Use Smokers



## crewdawg52 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's the scoop, hope you don't get bored.  Every year I get together with my high school buddies ( 7 others all '79 grads) for one weekend, away from wifes, kids, etc.  My time to cook the Sat night dinner again.  Instead of the standard  grilled stuff, I would love to smoke a couple of yard birds ( my best smoked meat).  I travel from Michigan to Texas for the get together so I cant bring a smoker.  Does anyone have ideas/plans for one time use "smoke & throw" cookers.  I do get down there a couple of days before hand to visit mommy and daddy, so I do have time to get materials and put it together.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Ya'll.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 24, 2007)

buy a smoker for your parents, and tell them you will "season" it for them while you're hanging w/ the buds...


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 24, 2007)

If ya don't want to buy one for Mom and Dad...check the yellow pages....find someone that will cater the event...


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tried that 2 yrs ago.  NO WAY they said.   Did'nt want it "taking up room" in the garage.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 24, 2007)

We rent a log home for the weekend in Kingsland, TX (Nuthin out there).  Rules say you got to cook, no help from prepackaged stuff, etc.  So.....any ideas for "smoke and throw"?


----------



## short one (Feb 24, 2007)

Pre-cook/freeze, packit in cooler and take it with you. Just an idea.


----------



## monty (Feb 24, 2007)

How many guys you cookin' for amd how many meals? I might have a few ideas. You indicated a total of eight, including yourself. Is this just a one time thing?

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey crewdawg52, go to Outback Party Rental in Marble Falls (9 miles from Kingsland) ask for Judy, she can rent ya one. Phone # (830) 798-9761


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 24, 2007)

Follow this link to Jeff's Smoking-Meat Store. There is a Brinkmann Sportsman Double Charcoal Smoker and Grill (List Price: $163.29) Selling for $62.68 & free shipping! Have it shipped to where ever you are going and who cares after that - give it away! Leave it there for the next person! Whatever!

Seems like a great deal, I'm almost tempted to buy one for myself. One thing: says it ships in 1 to 2 months!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 24, 2007)

Know where Marble Falls is.  Spittin Distance......From Colorado River and where we stay.  But, Just thinkin someone has an idea for a one time use smoker.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 25, 2007)

Just 2 chickens? If you can wait until tomorrow, I'll take a picture of one I made a few years ago. You make it out of 5 gallon steel buckets with lids. It requires a few auto store parts, but when you are finished with it, you take the parts off and discard the buckets. The parts you keep will not take up too much room.

Parts list
2-5 gallon buckets with lids
4-header collectors
4-flanges
4-collector gaskets
sheet metal scraps
4-small hinges
pop rivets
2-1/4 X 4 inch bolts and nuts
12-3/8 bolts, lock washers and nuts
2 small springs
18 inches of 3 inch flex pipe
2 muffler clamps
Expanded metal

Tools
Drill
Jig saw
4 inch hole saw

I'll post a pic of mine with arrows and whatnot of where stuff goes. It's not very complicated and takes maybe 2 hours to put together. Works great for small amounts of meat.


----------



## keywesmoke (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone used a Son of Hibachi? Portable deal, says it can smoke. Looks interesting for tiny smokes, maybe a last minute weekend trip for two.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very interested in this.  Just 8 of us total so I figured 2, maybe 3 chickens max.  Like I stated, one time use and toss, leave it there, or give it to one of my buds.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't if Kingsland has a Lowe's or not, but I'm sure they have a true value or ace hardware store. Stop in one a pick up an ECB. It comes packed in a relatively small box, and you can put it together with a screwdriver. 

Use it while your there and either give it to one of your buddies to take home or just toss it. $50.00 is probably less than you would pay to gather up all the parts to build something on your own and this is a proven product that I guarantee will smoke some good yardbird
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

edit - forgot to post the link
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...0-E&lpage=none


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if it a seasonal thing but around here they sell these little grills with fold up legs for a few dollars you could probably make a tent with tin foil to hold the smoke in. Might be jus big enough for two chickens.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 25, 2007)

Canjun and DeeJay,

Both excellent ideas.  Did'nt know a ECB was that inexpensive.  May just have to get me one of those "darn thangs".  But, the tent idea is pretty good also.  Gotsta think on it.  

To all....Thanks for the ideas.  

CrewDawg52


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 25, 2007)

crewdawg here's a link to a small smoker type unit, but looks to be a one maybe two bird unit and will still go for around $50+, I would lean toward an ECB to get the most bang for the buck

http://cgi.ebay.com/Smith-Wesson-22-...QQcmdZViewItem

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 25, 2007)

The ECB is cheap and does one heck of a job!


----------



## ozark rt (Feb 25, 2007)

You might consider a trash can turkey. There are a multitude of variations on the web but here is a link that will give you the general idea.
http://www.recipezaar.com/69818
We've done this a few times over the years with my wife's 2 girl scout troops and each time was good. I've always put some hickory chips under the can for smokiness. A 12 lb. bird will take no longer than 90 minutes. I've heard this called a 12-20-90 turkey before, reffering to a 12 lb. bird, 20 gal can, 20lbs. charcoal, and 90 minutes to bake.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 25, 2007)

Read the receipe.  Very interesting.   But, I bet one could make a variation of the ECB with the trash can by removing the bottom, and adding some rods for a water pan and racks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 25, 2007)

There is someone online selling trash can smokers. Just find one that's not galvinized!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 25, 2007)

These pics are not very good, but you get the general idea. I used a header collector flange as a template and made my own with a lot of small bolts to hold, but the 3 that come with the flanges would have been sufficient if used with a gasket.
I also welded the pipe to the flanges. Also not necessary, but I have an overkill habit. 
You make 2 vents, one for the door and one for the chimney to control air intake and temp. 





This works very well. I made this in Iowa when visiting family. They also wanted a couple chickens and no one had a smoker. 
Now it works very well to heat a small shed that my wife uses for gardening tasks.
When the bucket burns out, I just get a new one. 
It took me all of 2 hours to make this, cutting, welding, and all. I could have done it in an hour if I had not cut my own flanges, and done the welding.


----------



## meathead (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a Bradley Propane Smoker for my B-day last year and really like it . Totally portable and collapsible great camping and pick nicking http://www.smoker-cooking.com/bradle...ne-smoker.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a realy kewl looking contraption you got there Tom! I had to look twice to figure out it was probably 5 gallon tin buckets!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 26, 2007)

I do actually. I have built many over the years. In Iowa, they are a very popular science fair project.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 26, 2007)

You mean all you yankees don't have your own backyard stills?


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL Not that I know of!


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 27, 2007)

here's a link for the trash can smoker... i use an old bread pan for the chips... got the burner at walmart for under ten bucks... i had an old webberbbq...took the grill from that...drilled some self tapping screws into the sides of the can to hold the rack

http://cruftbox.com/cruft/docs/elecsmoker.html


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

If ya take some cinderblocks (move the car off of them first) make a box. Place some grating over top or run a stick through them (like a rotissery). Cover the whole thing with some tin foil. Heat with briquets and some wood chips.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 3, 2007)

It's not a single use smoker, but it looks interesting. Looks like it might fold down pretty small, so maybe it would fit easily in the trunk. It's a Bradley. you can see it at their website.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey now that's kewl! A mini porta-puffer!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting.  But I'm a purest.  Don't like using electricity to smoke (not saying anything bad about it, just rather not use it).  I like the idea of a modified ECB.  Cut off the bottom, cut out a door,  make a fuel pan like the modified  ECB, rods to hold a water pan and rack, holes in the lid.  There ya go - "Bob's your uncle" (dad's from jolly 'ol england)!  Shoot, may make one and keep it at home for my use.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 5, 2007)

Damn, that sounds like Louisiana


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 6, 2007)

We have liquor stores on one side and churches on the other. I figure that's why we can't sell alcohol on Sundays. Might look bad.


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 6, 2007)

This is so cool, you might want to check this out, you can get a single hotplate at Wallyworld for $9.00 if ya don’t already have one, the rest of the stuff you probably have lying around the house, just go down to your supermarket and beg a few cardboard boxes or buy em at the UPS store if ya want them flat for transport.* Your bud’s will flip out when you pull it off!*…do one now and work out all the bugs so you’ll shine when it counts! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S. Do the birds in foil pans on beer cans and crisp in your moms oven if ya need to! (Don’t forget to brine those birds!)


http://www.instructables.com/id/EE9750VFYEEPORTNMX/


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 7, 2007)

HOG TIE ME UP AND STICK ME IN LARD!  That is a really good idea!  Talk about inexpensive.......

PS- Always brine birdies and fishies..............


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 7, 2007)

You are right Carl this is cool. I am definately going to give this one a shot.


----------

